# Very nervous for graduation.



## Lana77 (Dec 12, 2014)

So grad is this friday for hs. About 400 kids are graduating, and 2000 people approx. will be at the ceremony. I have so many worries rn and I know that some of them are crazy but I need to get them off my chest and I was also curious to know if anyone else is in the same situation. 

-I am scared about having a panic attack/fainting on stage. I have always had a fear of fainting in public since I was 10. But I haven't had a panic attack for a few months.....

-I am scared of not sleeping the night before (I have insomnia) I was thinking about stealing a sleeping pill from my mom's room to alieve that worry (however once in a while when i am VERY worried sleeping pills do nothing for me) 

-I have only one friend at my hs. I am scared that when i get there everyone will be standing around talking to eachother and I will be off by myself. We have to be there at 9, the ceremony is at 10. 

-Lol and here comes my biggest worrie(s). I am scared I will get my period that day since i was supposed to get my period today and didnt. And also the ceremony is 3 hours and I am a person that has a VERY small, sensitive bladder, and when I get nervous I get really thirsty. So I won't be able to drink much and if i am thirsty and nervous and havent slept that will probably make it more likely for me to have a panic attack....

-I do take cipralex, which makes me feel numb most of the time . So i am praying to god that my meds will save me. Also if I am very panicked that day is there anything I could get over the counter that could relax me ? I have been worrying about this day for months ever since the beginning of grade 12. Just thinking about the situation makes me feel like people would be insane not to have a panic attack!!!! Also were you very nervous for your grad? How did it go?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I performed an accompaniment on flute with my class. If I can do that, you can make it.


----------



## whocares187 (May 23, 2015)

you're walking across a stage, grabbing a diploma and shaking someones hand come on now. 

just don't forget to smile when you shake their hand otherwise it'll be awkward and they'll be like "smile you graduated" (I forgot to smile).


----------



## Kevkev (Jul 9, 2015)

Just chill and you'll be alright. You've worked hard for your graduation and you should be proud. Stay awesome!


----------

